# Is Starsan No Rinse...



## Maxt (22/7/12)

From their product sheet:

Brewing Tanks Once the equipment has been properly cleaned make up a final acid anionic rinse using STAR SAN HB as follows: In every barrel of water add 7 fluid ounces, circulate for a minimum of 3 minutes at ambient temperatures. *Just prior to start-up rinse with potable water* and follow state and local Health Department regulations covering start up sanitation.

Part Soaking- In a 5 gallon bucket add 4 gallons of water and 2 ounces of STARSAN HB. Once all parts have been removed from equipment and hand washed allow them to soak in the STARSAN HB solution for a minimum of 5 minutes. Remove parts from solution. Reassemble wet parts on equipment to reduce the possibility of water spotting or any other undesirable conditions to occur, *rinse equipment with potable water*. Follow State and Local Health Department Regulations covering start up sanitation.
(my bold).

I imagine that the company may need to write this to comply with safety regs, but can you call your product 'no-rinse' when your own instructions clearly say to rinse?


----------



## Gavo (22/7/12)

Starsan is no rinse in the terms of no need to rinse vessels you will immediately use i.e. kegs, fermenters, bottles, etc. It will leave a film if allowed to dry, so in that case you would need to rinse items that you are going to leave to dry after cleaning.


----------



## newguy (22/7/12)

It's definitely no rinse as long as you drain it. A friend accidentally left some in a keg before racking beer into it (don't know how much - would guess 1-2l) and he complained of an off taste. I've never had issues but I drain all I can. I say "all I can" because it contains a surfactant that promotes foaming when you shake/agitate the carboy or keg. That foam usually refuses to come out. Never had an issue despite the foam.


----------



## Yob (22/7/12)

1.5ml per litre is No Rinse, stronger solutions than this are not.

dont fear the foam.


----------



## Maxt (22/7/12)

I am a 'no rinser', have been for years and will continue to be. Just think it's interesting that their own instructions would seem to suggest rinsing.


----------



## np1962 (22/7/12)

Star San HB may be a slightly different product to Star San, although I am not 100% clear on this.
The following is purported to be an email from 5star chemicals.

Last Summer the State of California disallowed the sale of Star San and several other products in the State of California which were labeled as a Sanitizer as those products had not been approved by the State EPA as well as the Federal EPA for such labeling. While we took the steps necessary to again provide Star San as a labeled sanitizer within the State of California we took steps to provide a Star San Anionic Final Acid Rinse along the same lines as our product Saniclean, which pro brewers have used for years, much as Star San is used, but with a low foaming operation for high pressure automatic cleaning systems. 

Saniclean, which is built along the same technological lines as Star San, has never been registered as a sanitizer, federally or at the state level. However, pro brewers know that when they use a Final Acid Rinse, especially an Anionic Acid rinse, they have put their equipment into an acidic state which is very unfriendly to the things they would not want to be there. Thus, although Saniclean carries no certifications or labeling indicating that it is a 'sanitizer', the pros who use it are well aware of the many advantages which Saniclean delivers as a Final rinse.

In like manner, Star San HB is presented to the market to be used as a Final Acid Rinse. Until the issue with the state is resolved, the approval of which is scheduled for this May, 2009, we cannot present Star San for sale in California as a sanitizer. In the mean time, by using Star San HB as your final rinse, after having cleaned with PBW or other alkali cleaner of choice, you will find, just as the pro's who use Saniclean do, that your equipment is left in an acid condition and is ready to brew and ferment without any concern that you will have anything remaining which you would not want to be present.

We apologize for any confusion arising from these circumstances and appreciate your loyal usage of Five Star products.

Cheers!

Jim Jennings
Five Star Chemicals 

From HERE

Edit:- Reading thet thread again I notice it is from 2009, not sure why the OP is asking the Q, do you actually have this product? Or did searching bring it up? 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Maxt (22/7/12)

Yes Nige I do have the product. 

I am asking, so as to start a conversation regarding their literature (is that OK with you?)

I am also asking because on the corporate website you are directed to their fact sheet. When you read the fact sheet it says to rinse.

I also wondered about the HB, but the picture it is linked to is the regular Starsan bottle. It is the only one on the website.

http://www.fivestarchemicals.com/breweries...ewing/products/


I just think it's interesting that their own directions *(TO HOMEBREWERS)* suggest rinsing a 'no rinse' product.

As stated above, I won't be rinsing, but only because I know better. What about a homebrewer who (diligently) follows the website's instructions?


----------



## Jay Cee (22/7/12)

Does anyone else find Starsan a bugger to work with ? If I shake the solution in bottles, then decant, when the remaining foam reverts to liquid, Im left with at least 30mL of starsan. The foam pushing out of the neck when bottling is annoying also, and why I think I will stick to iodophor.


----------



## np1962 (22/7/12)

Sorry Maxt, you seem to of got the wrong impression from my query.
From reading the email reply I posted I didn't think it was available outside of California hence why I asked if you had the product.
Definitely not against discussion.
The tech spec sheet is different to the last time I looked. I agree that from what you read there it is not a no rinse product as was previously the case but I would not know if the formulation has actually changed or if it is a bit of arse covering to comply with regulations. 
Nige


----------



## manticle (22/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Does anyone else find Starsan a bugger to work with ?




No

@OP: my bottle itself says not to rinse after application. I'm guessing it's something along the lines Nige has suggested - complying with specific FDA/State laws in the USA.

Agreed it could easily lead to confusion.


----------



## Maxt (22/7/12)

No problems Nige,

As for regs, yep exactly what I thought, but still confusing for the rookie brewer trying to follow protocols.

I love the stuff though.


----------



## Yob (22/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Does anyone else find Starsan a bugger to work with ? If I shake the solution in bottles, then decant, when the remaining foam reverts to liquid, Im left with at least 30mL of starsan. The foam pushing out of the neck when bottling is annoying also,




leave them upside down longer.. personally I quite like a bit of foam being pushed out the bottle.. tells me when to ease up on the filler.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (22/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Does anyone else find Starsan a bugger to work with ? If I shake the solution in bottles, then decant, when the remaining foam reverts to liquid, Im left with at least 30mL of starsan. The foam pushing out of the neck when bottling is annoying also, and why I think I will stick to iodophor.



Think of it as insurance against wild yeast etc entering your bottles, each to their own though!!


----------



## Ross (22/7/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Does anyone else find Starsan a bugger to work with ? If I shake the solution in bottles, then decant, when the remaining foam reverts to liquid, Im left with at least 30mL of starsan. The foam pushing out of the neck when bottling is annoying also, and why I think I will stick to iodophor.



No... but if you find it a problem, maybe try Saniclean which does not foam.

Cheers ross


----------



## cam89brewer (22/7/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Think of it as insurance against wild yeast etc entering your bottles, each to their own though!!



I agree, I always saw it as being a protective layer and I would prefer starsan over the lip of the bottle rather than beer.


----------



## Maxt (22/7/12)

No problems Nige,

As for regs, yep exactly what I thought, but still confusing for the rookie brewer trying to follow protocols.

I love the stuff though.


----------



## Nick JD (22/7/12)

Starsan's instructions are for cleaning surfaces in hospitals - like surgerys and stuff - aren't they? Isn't that what the whole golden staph bit is there for?

How many other applications use it for preping food/drink vessles?


----------



## Maxt (22/7/12)

Nick, if I ever need a hospital, I hope it has brewing tanks!


"From their product sheet:

*Brewing Tanks* Once the equipment has been properly cleaned make up a final acid anionic rinse using STAR SAN HB as follows: In every barrel of water add 7 fluid ounces, circulate for a minimum of 3 minutes at ambient temperatures. Just prior to start-up rinse with potable water and follow state and local Health Department regulations covering start up sanitation.


----------



## tallie (23/7/12)

Maxt said:


> From their product sheet:
> ...
> Part Soaking- In a 5 gallon bucket add *4 gallons of water and 2 ounces of STARSAN*



This ratio is over twice as strong as the recommended no-rinse ratio (1oz in 5gal, ie ~1.5ml/L), so maybe that's why it calls for rinsing?

I'm comfortable with not rinsing the recommended no-rinse ratio, but if you've got concerns, I'd send Five Star Chemicals an email to clarify.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## stm (25/7/12)

Haven't had a single bottle explode since I started using Starsan (at the recommended dosage 1.5ml per litre). No rinsing, but drain on bottle tree. Love the foaming especially when it squeezes out of the bottles when filling!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/12)

Ditch the star-san and go back to sodium metabisulphide....

Its just a gov plot...like fluride..


----------

